# 75 Gallon Stocking with Texas Blue



## 13klucas35 (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a 75 gallon tank, currently stocked with 5 Silver Dollar and 1 juvenile female Texas Blue Cichlid. I have the option to buy an Albino Tiger Oscar which have become rare where I'm at. I bought the 75 gallon with intentions of making it an Oscar tank, but could never obtain an albino so i re homed the Texas and gave up on finding the albino. The Oscar is roughly 5 inches and my Texas is 3, would they be compatible in a 75g even when this size?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bad set up from the get go. Tank is too small, even at fishes current size. Oscar can grow an inch a month for almost a year. It's a South American cichlid that does best in warmer, acidic water. If you have a true Texas cichlid, H.Cyannoguttatus(sp)? It would like cooler more alkaline water. Tex, even a female can kill a bigger Oscar with ease. This setup won't work. No good for your enjoyment of the hobby, fish will suffer as well. You need another approach.


----------



## 13klucas35 (Apr 13, 2021)

That what I thought, the guy at the store (Fish specialty, not normal pet store) said they would be fine for the time they would be together, but I knew their water parameters were slightly different. I have a 150 gallon that my Tex is going in when my remodeling of my garage is done in a month or two. Just didn't want to pass on the option of buying the albino, but I guess I will have to until everything's done. Thanks.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

'Blue' Texas Cichlid = _Hericthys carpintis_, (I prefer 'Pearl Scale' Cichlid as the common name for this species...).
Though they are not the same kind of thug as the 'Green' Texas Cichlid, _Hericthys cyanoguttatus_, this set up won't work. And, totally agree - the tank is too small, and these territorial and aggressive Central American beasts are definitely not a good Cichlid to stock with an Oscar.


----------



## 13klucas35 (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks again for the feedback. I knew it wouldn't work as a forever tank, was just getting advice if it would work until remodeling is done. But I don't want to stress or harm any of the fish so I will wait until remodeling is done and try to seal the deal on an albino then.


----------

